# Oculus Rift (spot da vedere)



## Lucocco Franfrescone (7 Settembre 2013)

Visore per la realtà virtuale, presto in commercio
GUARDATE LO SPOT UFFICIALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oooops elimino, era troppo *****


----------



## Doctore (7 Settembre 2013)

hahahaha l ho visto


----------

